# Can you explain the different types of strength?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: A friend of mine told me he read that there are many types of strength, but he could not explain their differences. Can you clarify? Answer: Your friend is correct. There ARE many types of strength. Let’s take a quick look at each… Limit Strength: this is defined as the maximum amount of force [...]

*Read More...*


----------

